# Paphiopedilum callosum var sublaeve



## fionasbarnwell (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 5, 2020)

Well grown .... and bifloral!

Please post when all flowers open.


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Nov 5, 2020)

Will do, looking forward to seeing them all open. It is the first time there has been more than 1 flower per inflorescence.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 5, 2020)

Very nice plant and flower.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 5, 2020)

Hello Fiona,
I find it a very nice sublaeve, you have there - nice, harmonious form, well proportioned, good stance and good colours! The plant itself looks great, too, and really thriving. Keep up the good growing - and you will soon have a gorgeous specimen plant at hand!
Kind regards, Jens (Copenhagen, Denmark)


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 5, 2020)

thats a good flower


----------



## GuRu (Nov 6, 2020)

Awesome flower of this species and a very well grown plant. If you want to know more what's came into my mind when I saw this plant in flower.......read the contribution of Jens (Copenhagen, Denmark).


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you for all the kind remarks. It is one of my favorite orchids and I look forward to it flowering every year. Flowers without fail.


----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2020)

One of my favourite species! Beautiful!


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Oct 14, 2021)

Flowering 2021.


----------



## Alberto (Oct 14, 2021)

very fine


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 15, 2021)

Very well grown and looks vigorous!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 15, 2021)

What differentiates 'var sublaeve' from other forms of callosum? I think mine that is in bud, and is also bi-floral, is the same as this but it is just labeled as Paph. callosum. Nice flat dorsal, by the way.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

they are overall smaller plants with smaller flowers. To me, the patterns on the leaves are also different but that can be highly variable from plants to plants. The same goes for the flower shape. Also, it tends to form a clump readily compared to typical callosum.


----------



## fionasbarnwell (Oct 16, 2021)

Thank you all, rather pleased with the colour as well. I bought it from a dear
friend many years ago.


----------



## Don I (Oct 16, 2021)

Beautiful.
Don


----------



## fibre (Oct 17, 2021)

very well done!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 17, 2021)

That is a beautiful plant. Good job.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 18, 2021)

Again a pretty bunch of flowers....and the plant seems to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> What differentiates 'var sublaeve' from other forms of callosum?


Well, the status of the variety seems to be somewhat debatable: although Kew accepts it as a good variety - other authors actually questions its taxonomic status. Cribb seems to present an almost split personality, as Kew cites him as one of the sources for the variety (1998), while at the same time refers to another publication, that he co-authors, that does not accept the variety (Pedersen, H.Æ., Kurzwell, H., Suddee, S. & Cribb, P.J. (2011). Flora of Thailand 12(1): 1-302. The Forest Herbarium, National Park, Wildlife and Plant Conservation Department, Bangkok. [Cited as Paphiopedilum callosum var. warnerianum]).

Averyanov in a review of P. callosum varieties in Vietnam discusses the variety under the name var. warnerianum, too. He describes it as "...distinctly smaller than flowers of type variety. Their petals are regularly broad and spread, without warts along the lower margin. Coloration of flowers varies from light pink/green to deep purple". However, he, without specific reference to other authors, mentions, that the variety "... is sometimes regarded as an “intermediate” hybrid form between two vicarious species—P. callosum (distributed in mainland Southeast Asia) and P. barbatum (from Malacca Peninsular and northern Sumatra)". Overall on the callosum-varieties, he remarks: "On the basis of our observations, it looks as if these varieties merge into one another with more or less numerous intermediate forms".

I found Averyanov's article so interesting - and containing loads of wonderfull photos of a broad range of P. callosums, that I have attached it here as a file.

PS. Judging from the photos, the flowers of Fiona's wonderfull plant seem to grow in size as the plant matures. What to make of that?!


----------



## werner.freitag (Oct 23, 2021)

another article


----------

